# SD Card unmounting automatically in CM9



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Ever since i have installed cm9, my sdcard is unmounting automatically. I went to ClockworkMod and saw that it has unmounted by itself. Even if i mount it, it gets unmounted by itself after some time and hence i cannot use the apps on sd card. It does not even show the apps in sdcard in the appdrawer. I did not have this problem in cm7. And when i boot webos i can perfectly use everything on it so i know it hasnt been damaged. The apps on sd show for some time and i can use it then, but after a few minutes when sdcard gets unmounted automatically those apps disappear. Problem still remains in cm9 alpha 0.5. Please help.


----------



## lhupman (Oct 21, 2011)

I have same problem with .05. Checking MTP in storage is not having an effect nor is checking or unchecking developer mode USB.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm experiencing what sounds like the same thing (CM9 alpha 0.5) -- I mount the SD card with CWM, and for a few moments after bootup it works (e.g. I can load a game that is saved to the SD card) -- but after a minute, the SD Card seems to automatically become unmounted again... (e.g. it goes back to the homescreen, and then the game I just loaded now says "App is not installed." when you try to run it again)


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Mecandes said:


> I'm experiencing what sounds like the same thing (CM9 alpha 0.5) -- I mount the SD card with CWM, and for a few moments after bootup it works (e.g. I can load a game that is saved to the SD card) -- but after a minute, the SD Card seems to automatically become unmounted again... (e.g. it goes back to the homescreen, and then the game I just loaded now says "App is not installed." when you try to run it again)


This is exactly what i was saying.. I have the same problem.. will reflashing cwm and alpha 0.5 help ?


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells outlined a possible fix, but it didn't have any effect for me at all; it's at.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15633-cm9-alpha-0-issues-thread-post-your-issues-here/page__view__findpost__p__422447

(If this works for you, please let us know?)


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Do all of you have more then 50 apps moved to SD? Check the . Android secure folder on SD card thru webos.

Selected apps get installed to SD unless you set otherwise, Touchpad has more then enough room on internal storage.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## poubelle1970 (Jan 19, 2012)

I started to move my apps from internal to SD card.
I did not check how much i moved, but i moved a lot.

After a while, i got SD card issue : unmounting after few minutes after boot.

I discover the 50+ apps issue. I deleted some SD card apps, moved back few others to internal.
Back to 34 apps on SD card and it seems to work fine.

I'm using CM9 A0.6.


----------



## victort (Oct 4, 2013)

so it's nearly 2 years later,

i'm running:

cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip

and i've copied tons of stuff onto my /sdcard/

and now it's unmounting/mounting.. unmounting/mounting.. until i reboot

dmesg doesn't seem to be registering any problems. I'm a linux expert, but i'm a cyanogenmod n00b, so i'm not sure where it's logging if anywhere (i do see /dev/log/stuff, but it doesn't seem like it)..

how to fix? i'm not done stuffing apps on my /sdcard/! halp!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

victort said:


> so it's nearly 2 years later,
> 
> i'm running:
> 
> ...


How about this?

*SDcard Fixes and Internal App Storage Increase(Important):*

All these fixes can be found in the following thread below by Jcsullins:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*

*Removed SDcard Error Message: *



Spoiler



"*Removed SD card*

SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q

Apply with your favorite recovery software."Jcsullins Quote






*How to Increase the '**Internal space' for Additional App Storage: *



Spoiler



You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)

in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not

expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.

Jcsullins Quote



You can also resize partitions using Tailor.






How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want:


----------

